

Windows "Next" hate is nothing new - Suraj-Sun
http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-next-hate-is-nothing-new

======
backwardsx
I never understood people's love for Windows XP. It maybe started to get good
after a few service packs but I found it to be unstable and prone to slowing
down after a short while of use even into SP2.

Whatever initial criticisms of XP that had come out were probably justified
(It definitely was and still is an ugly operating system). I don't agree with
the author's point that people automatically hate whatever windows version
come next. It just seems that way because we haven't had a good windows since
98.

The only reason why windows 7 actually turned out to be a decent operating
system is because it needed to be, the competition(OSX, linux) was gaining
ground under XP primarily because of how bad it was. Sure I imagine that the
age of XP had something to do with it but I remember installing linux back in
2004/2005 after one to many blue screens with XP and not looking back until
windows 7.

------
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Does this mean that everyone is going to drop Windows 7 in favor of 8?
Probably not; chances are that a ton of businesses and consumers will still be
running it when Windows 9 (or even 10) comes out. But that’s not necessarily
because they hate it, it’s just the way people adopt new OSes – with new
hardware."

... So will companies and consumers upgrade to laptops with touch screens?

